# Egrifta (Tesamorelin) for Visceral Fat Loss



## NbleSavage (Aug 3, 2014)

Have been reading some promising reviews of Egrifta (Tesamorelin) for targeting visceral fat loss.

The dosing (2 Mg daily) makes it a spendy proposition, on-par with GH. 

Any experiences with this?

Cheers,

- Savage


----------



## moparmuscle (Aug 3, 2014)

http://www.iron-dragon.com/product_info.php?products_id=228&osCsid=a1ae332ce628b1ce9130841fa0e1e752

Doesnt seem bad price wise. First one I found.

If it works as good or better then gh. Gh is so hit or miss for bunk stuff


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 3, 2014)

moparmuscle said:


> http://www.iron-dragon.com/product_info.php?products_id=228&osCsid=a1ae332ce628b1ce9130841fa0e1e752
> 
> Doesnt seem bad price wise. First one I found.
> 
> If it works as good or better then gh. Gh is so hit or miss for bunk stuff




Dude you're supposed to dose 2mg daily - that shit is $90 for 10mg..... that's $18 a day or $540 a month... rather buy a new car and run tren


----------



## event462 (Aug 3, 2014)

Msybe I'm reading wrong, but it almost sounds like the exact same benefits as HGH. If so, why not just use hgh if you have a reliable source with a side of T4. Wouldn't that combo also speed up your metabolism and burn fat?


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 3, 2014)

All this Egrifta talk and use-

And the pros still have huge slin+guts.


----------



## moparmuscle (Aug 3, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Dude you're supposed to dose 2mg daily - that shit is $90 for 10mg..... that's $18 a day or $540 a month... rather buy a new car and run tren



Yep I read that wrong. Unacceptable price. I will stick with diet/t3/tren. Currently 200mg tren wk for next 10 mo seems to do the trick nice with 250test and t3 / low carb diet


----------



## event462 (Aug 3, 2014)

moparmuscle said:


> Yep I read that wrong. Unacceptable price. I will stick with diet/t3/tren. Currently 200mg tren wk for next 10 mo seems to do the trick nice with 250test and t3 / low carb diet[/QUOT
> 
> I'm on TRT with a side of low does tren and mas combo but have been thinking of t3...t4 if I use hgh, but I'm curious as to the affects of T3. How do you feel running it? What are your sides/benefits and at what doses?


----------



## event462 (Aug 3, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> All this Egrifta talk and use-
> 
> And the pros still have huge slin+guts.




Agree. Hulk, at what point do you think the hernia looking, distended gut look became popular? I swear I read somewhere that there was talk of trying to get away from that look in future contest, although more than likely I'm mistaken.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Aug 4, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Dude you're supposed to dose 2mg daily - that shit is $90 for 10mg..... that's $18 a day or $540 a month... rather buy a new car and run tren



Maybe I misunderstood something, but here is a quote from the article "The trial lasted 2 weeks and dosing was 2mg subcutaneously once weekly." So isn't this supposed to be dosed 2mg/wk and not daily?


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 4, 2014)

IWannaGetBig said:


> Maybe I misunderstood something, but here is a quote from the article "The trial lasted 2 weeks and dosing was 2mg subcutaneously once weekly." So isn't this supposed to be dosed 2mg/wk and not daily?



What article? The link Savage posted said:


_How should this medicine be used?
Tesamorelin injection comes as a powder to be mixed with the liquid provided with your medication and injected subcutaneously (under the skin). It is usually injected once a day. Use tesamorelin injection at around the same time every day._


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 4, 2014)

Straight from Egrifta's website:


_The recommended dose for EGRIFTA® (tesamorelin for injection) is 2 mg once a day._


----------



## moparmuscle (Aug 4, 2014)

event462 said:


> moparmuscle said:
> 
> 
> > Yep I read that wrong. Unacceptable price. I will stick with diet/t3/tren. Currently 200mg tren wk for next 10 mo seems to do the trick nice with 250test and t3 / low carb diet[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## gh0st (Dec 8, 2015)

I  know this thread is fairly old, but has anyone researched this and is Tesamorelin prooved to be more efficiant at loosing that viseral fat in a shorter period of time then hgh?

What im wondering is if using this even at the high doses that are recommended will produce viseral fat loss at a much quicker rate then using hgh or other gh peptides. This doesnt seem to be a popular peptide and i dont see much research done with it or any logs. If anyone has anything to add(a link to a study or a log) that could shed some more light on this subject i would appreciate it.

thanks guys
gh0st


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 8, 2015)

man i use to rep peptide places.  sarm places.  ive used all the so-so anabolics in the last 4-5 yrs and never tried or heard all that much about this stuff.  

I know GW works for fatloss.  for sure, IDK where your buying it & the purity, but it does work.  

So to keep introducing new & more stuff.........idk.

go with the things that are proven.  Clen, T3, albuterol, low dose tren, this odd thing called a diet.  and now id put GW on that list too, just make sure you buy from a semi good spot.  read reviews on the joint before giving them your loot.


----------



## MS1605 (Dec 8, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> this odd thing called a diet.


 Is that shit an oral or do I inject it...?


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 9, 2015)

It's new sub q thing.


----------



## gh0st (Dec 14, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> man i use to rep peptide places.  sarm places.  ive used all the so-so anabolics in the last 4-5 yrs and never tried or heard all that much about this stuff.
> 
> I know GW works for fatloss.  for sure, IDK where your buying it & the purity, but it does work.
> 
> ...



i just started to help rep for a pep company and we just got GW in and im going to be the first to try it out to test its quality. will be getting it this week. it will be my first time tying GW. thanks for the input!


----------



## geogroup (Nov 1, 2017)

gh0st said:


> I  know this thread is fairly old, but has anyone researched this and is Tesamorelin prooved to be more efficiant at loosing that viseral fat in a shorter period of time then hgh?
> What im wondering is if using this even at the high doses that are recommended will produce viseral fat loss at a much quicker rate then using hgh or other gh peptides. This doesnt seem to be a popular peptide and i dont see much research done with it or any logs. If anyone has anything to add(a link to a study or a log) that could shed some more light on this subject i would appreciate it.
> thanks guys
> gh0st


Serostim is approved by the FDA to treat the Wasting Syndrome associated with HIV/AIDS. Serostim has also shown to reduce visceral fat and is effective treating hiv patients with lipodystrophy. In fact its nearly on par with the effectiveness of Egrifta at treating lipodystrophy. 
However, the FDA wouldn't approve Serostim as a treatment for because there isn't enough studies done on its safety and efficacy data to approve it to treat lipodystrophy, especially for long-term use.
The main side effects of Serostim  are joint or muscle aches, swelling in the hands and feet due to excess  water held in the body, and increased blood sugar levels, including diabetes.
The FDA gave the nod to Egrifta to treat the condition because the side effects of it are much milder than with Serostim...especially with the blood sugar thing(diabetes). One of the things Serostim and Egrifta have in common is that upon cessation of both drugs, visceral fat returns to the levels they were before use of either.
This fact has led to insurance companies having a solid leg to stand on when arguing against covering/paying for the drug which they claim doesn't cure anything and is cosmetic in nature. Proponents for it being covered argue that long term use of Egrifta will improve overall health and that it helps those who suffer from lipodystrophy psychologically and helps reduce the physical pain associated with lipodystrophy. 
The reason all the studies you'll find surrounding Egrifta, or studies of Wasting and HIV, talk about Serostim when talking about gh and not Chinese generics or any other pharm grade gh(omnitrope, humatrope, etc) is because the FDA approved Serostim, specifically, to treat Wasting Syndrome associated with HIV. Serostim was approved way back in 1996.
The other pharmacy gh would work perfectly fine to treat the same Wasting issues. However, the FDA in its infinite wisdom decided to approve the different pharmacy GH for specific conditions. When looking over the insert inside the box of Serostim, it only talks about HIV/AIDS. No talk about GH deficiency in children or adults. Nothing about Dwarfism or Crohn's disease.
Its why when shopping the Black Market for pharmacy gh, Serostim will be what's seen and available. Men prescribed HIV are more likely to sell their Serostim(and other hiv drugs as well) than say the parents of a child who is prescribed Serostim because he nowhere near the stature of his peers because of GH deficiency.
There is a high rate of recreational drug abuse in the gay hiv infected Community. I can't cite any studies but can relay real world experiences. The different "cocktails" of hiv medication can, at times, make guys feel like shit. They find relief in the drug that has been steadily at epidemic levels for years; methamphetamine. 
Along with the diagnosis of HIV comes automatic approval of Soc Sec/Disability benefits as well as free health care and subsidized, and often times free, housing. All of this sounds great but with it comes folks on fixed incomes. People on fixed incomes don't have much in the way of expendable income which is necessary when feeding a healthy recreational drug habit. 
Guys new to the above described situation will hear that some of their meds(and there is a boatload) will bring cash instantly and easily.
Where I live in Southern Cali there are spotters from Armenian owned pharmacies in the LA area who actually have printed lists of that months desired medications. Prices for sealed and unsealed versions of those medications are listed as well. There are instances of insurance fraud everywhere out here.
A few years back there was a Palm Springs attorney who was arrested in an insurance fraud case where Serostim was the medication at the center of the case. The attorney would pay cash to patients prescribed Serostim. Things got messy for him once busted because he was using his firms client trust account to get the cash to pay for the Serostim. 
He was selling the kits to rejuvination and longevity clinics forging documents that established provenance for the Serostim which helped lend legitimacy to the scheme and opened the coffers of those clinics.
The attorney ended up with around $1 million in restitution to pay after serving 48 months in a federal prison. He was sentenced in 2007 if memory serves me.
In 2004 Dave Palumbo was arrested for his part in a counterfeit Serostim ring. After cooperating/ratting he served 4 or 5 months in federal prison and then 5 months of house arrest. Not only did he rat but he scammed members of the Community. Palumbo is in a completely different place in his life today, but in 2004 he was pretty much considered a bottom feeder.
HIV patients, from my interacting with script holders of Serostim, are prescribed (4)6mg 126iu kits per month. Each kit has (7)vials of Serostim(somatropin) lyophilized powder(18iu's per vial) and (7)vials of sterile water. Because I'm using the vials for multiple injections I substitute bacteriostatic water and chuck the vials of sterile water.
Using sterile water instead of bacteriostatic water, and vice versa has been the subject of contention over the years. Some say if the vial, once constituted is used within a few days the amount of degratation that takes place is negligable. My thoughts are that I'll follow what the manufacturer has to say.
Serono makes a kit for multi use injection. Its the 4mg kit.(there is also a 5mg kit) It comes with bac water in place of sterile water.



gymrat827 said:


> go with the things that are proven.  Clen, T3, albuterol, low dose tren, this odd thing called a diet.  and now id put GW on that list too, just make sure you buy from a semi good spot.  read reviews on the joint before giving them your loot.


Egrifta has been proven to work. If it didn't the FDA wouldn't have approved it? 



gymrat827 said:


> It's new sub q thing.


Egrifta was approved in 2010. Its not new. Its not often seen on the boards I frequent but it's not new.


----------

